# blei einfach so schmelzen??



## mkknipp (6. Februar 2004)

hi mleute,

kann ich zum blei gießen das blei einfach in einem topf auf dem ofen tun und dann schmelzen oder muss ich nen bunsenbrenner oder so was haben??


----------



## spinnracer (6. Februar 2004)

Ganz wichtig ist es im Freien zu arbeiten. Man kann eine Elektroherdplatte nutzen. Handschuhe und Schutzbrille sind Pflicht. Wenn du die Suchfunktion nutzt findest du viele Tips einfach Bleischmelzen oder Bleigießen eingeben.


----------



## tidecutter (6. Februar 2004)

@mkknipp

da gibts ne menge zu beachten. vor allen dingen, was die sicherheit angeht. hier im board ist dazu schon ne menge geschrieben worden.
am besten du nimmst mal die suchfunktion. wirst ne menge finden.

tidecutter


----------



## Ferry (6. Februar 2004)

@mkknipp

am besten und am schnellsten geht es mit einem lötbrenner vom klempner oder Dachdecker ( Große Ausführung ). ausserdem macht es sich gut, den Topf auf Ziegel zu stellen ( rote Klinker ), denn die halten gut die Wärme. unbedingt im Freien machen wg. der Dämpfe!!!! Wenn das Blei geschmolzen ist, das oben schwimmende Graphit / Kohlenstoffzeug und den Schmitz abziehen ( mit Kelle), sonst werden die Gußergebnisse Sch... und das Blei wird porös. Bei Alu-Gußformen diese in die nähe des Brenners legen um sie vorzuwärmen ( wichtig beim ersten Mal ).
Solltest du eine Variante wählen mit den formen wie ich es beschrieben habe ( Teelichter etc. ) ist ein Vorwärmen nich notwendig. Als Schnurösen unbedingt VA Draht oder Wirbel nehmen. Büroklammern sind absolut ungeeignet, die rosten ratzi-fatzi. Es geht auch stärkerer Kupferdraht,welcher aber nach dem giessen ausserhalb des bleis verzinnt werden muß! -> macht ne Menge Arbeit. Kannst aber auch löcher im blei lassen und Ösen od. wirbel einlöten wenns nicht anders geht . VA Draht 0,5-1mm ist in jedem Fall vorzuziehen--> unverwüstlich und hält!

Clemens


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. Februar 2004)

Auch gut geht das mit einem GROSSEN Camping- Gaskocher (min 2kw, besser sind 4kw) . Das teil sollte aber Stabil stehen. Auf jeden fall ist das Hitzehalten damit einiges einfacher bei längeren giess-sessions.

Die teile gibts gebraucht aüsserst günstig. Mamas guter sollte es jedenfalls nicht sein, es saut doch schonmal etwas, und das abstellgitter wird rotglühend.

Achtung auch bei den Töpfen. alles was an griffen nicht aus Metall und angeschweisst ist fällt nach kurzer zeit ab!

Und draussen oder bei gutem Durchzug ist sowieso pflicht.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Februar 2004)

Mit einem alten Suppenlöffel oder einer "Kloßkelle" die Schlacke und den Schrott der oben schwimmt entfernen, bis es rein Silber ist.


----------



## schuppie (24. Februar 2004)

IN was kann ich dan das geschmolzene eifüllen wie kann ich mir die formen bauen oder besorgen


----------



## Kev (24. Februar 2004)

um kein neues thema eröffnen zu müssen...

eignen sich auch elektrische heizgeräte, eine einzelne kochplatte z.B.? wo kann man denn einen geeigneten elektrischen kocher oder einen lötbrenner kaufen (neu)?;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## winchester73 (24. Februar 2004)

Ich habe dafür so einen Gießheinrich für die Steckdose, damit habe ich früher meine Zinnsoldaten gegossen.

Ich glaube aber, so was gibt es nicht mehr. Aber Zubehör zum Zinngießen gibt es reichlich, da sind auch so kleine Brenner und Tiegel mit dabei.


----------



## manitu (24. Februar 2004)

Elektrokochplatte mit 2 Kochstellen ist super. Eine für Topf mit Blei und die 2. um die Formen vorzuwärmen. Eventuell mit Gasbrenner nachhelfen falls vorhanden. 
Ich nehm einen ausgedienten Edelstahltopf in den ich eine Tülle gebogen hab. Gegossen wird wenn Wassertropfen von der heißen Form abperlen.


----------



## conger_man (24. Februar 2004)

Anstatt den Dreck oben am ´Blei weg zu tun, einfach ein ca 4 mm Loch vorne in den Topf bohren einige cm über der Schmelze, eignet sich prima als Ausgußöffnung und der Dreck bleibt im Topf.

Gruß und viel Spaß beim Gießen.


----------



## Ferry (25. Februar 2004)

Ich giess immer mit ner alten Stahl-Suppenkelle. Da spar ich mir den Akt, jedesmal das geschmolzene Blei mit dem Topf hochzuwuchten. (Man könnt ja auch ne Kippvorrichtung basteln...)
Die Kelle hat den Vorteil,dass ich imm nur geringe Mengen giesse, etwa für 2-3 Gußnester. Die Formen lege ich zum Vorwärmen vor den Brenner ( nicht direkt davor!) Geht selbst bei 500 gramm Pilkformen sehr gut und muss normalerweise nur vor dem ersten Gießmanöver zelebriert werden.
als Brenner nehm ich den für Schweißbahnen fürs Dach ( Großes Gerätli ). Wenn es nicht so viel Masse ist,kommt der Brenner vom Klempnerkasten zum Einsatz, ist auch mit dem Propangas (Flasche) sehr sparsam. Die Brenner gibts in jeder Heimwerkerschmiede und sehr günstig.


----------

